
Two Ways to Update Embedded Devices Over-the-Air - chaknam
https://mender.io/blog/the-two-main-ways-to-update-embedded-devices-over-the-air
======
Lex-2008
Interesting, this is rather a counterintuitive thought:

> For users who seek a “brick-free” and redundant update process, system
> update is the most robust and safe updating method.

Especially for those coming from desktops where "apt-get" updates kernels same
way as applications.

